# thankyou!



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

I fulfilled a dream of mine Saturday, and I wanted to thank some folks that helped me do it.

This past winter,my Dad(mike Sr.),my son(Bob) and I built some artificial reefs and deployed them in the LAARS area. Saturday I (we) dove one of them and got to see firsthand what that reef has produced in 7 or 8 mos. What an awesome year of new and exciting experiences!!

So...

Thanks PFF for getting me back in touch with so many things I like to do. The stories on this forum have inspired me greatly.

Thanks Paul Redmon and the RFRA For teaching me how to cut and weld rebarb. Lots of great guys down there. Paul suggested to me personally one day that I should dive my own reefs and he said I would be amazed. DUHH!!

Thanks Dad and Bob for joining with me in all this quality time together this year.

Thanks MBT dive shop for good solid training and all the follow-up help with rental gear. Lots of great guys down there too!!

Thanks to my wife Kim and the girls for there support too!! they've been great!

Mike


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great post, Thank.........................YOU!!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post! So you're happy with how the reefs have progressed?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Are you gonna spear on your reefs also, or just fish them?

If you have an underwater camera, you should post a few pics of them with all the fish on em already!


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

That's my boys and girls, gotta lov'em!

Every Sunday night at the ol' boat house!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Evensplit, yes there were I guess 40 2-3lb red snapper and efew black snapper and really good barnacle and grass growth so far and even some litte tropicals! it was really awesome how the snapper came up to maybe 50 or 60 ft to greet us on the way down( and I thought "what are those grey lookin fish?")HA! After we gave them a few minutes to settle down I was surprised at how many gathered "in" the reef.

Clay, I intended to thank you too! but forgot. I'm sure some of your spearfihin posts got me motivated to get this done. And yes, my son is the spearfisher so far(he's been divin awhile). I'm sure I'll be ready for that by next snapper season and maybe we'll have more sizeable fish by then. My dad will always be the one that fishes the most, but maybe next year I'll just ask him "how bigga fish would you like me to shoot ya' today?"HA!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, Clay.......I've been meanin to talk to you "bout that camera thing.:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well come to the party at my house on the 12th, and I'll show ya my camera rig! Plus all the guys from MBT will be here, and you can talk all the divin and reef talk you want!

Look for the post under "forum Bashes"


----------

